# Think I found a good breeder, did I?



## Turfer (Jan 27, 2010)

I have been lurking here for awhile and appreciate all the information you have provided on finding a good breeder. My wife and i are planning to add a Golden to our family and are considering Lakewood Golden Retrievers in Melbourne Fl.

We are looking at getting a puppy from the Buzz x Helena litter. I talked to Paula Veibl and she seemed very nice and someone who cares about her dogs. I am a novice at this, so just wanted to see if anyone knows anything about her or her dogs. The website is http://lakewoodgoldens.com/futurelitters.htm and the links to the dogs are http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=124602 and http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=233791 .

Thanks much

Turfer


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I've never heard of Lakewood before but then again, I'm not involved in showing AND I live in a different country, but according to their website, K9Data and OFA records, it all looks good to me! The pedigrees have some nice looking dogs in them and Buzz looks gorgeous in his pic on K9 Data  

Good luck and hope all goes well with getting your pup!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

^ Same thoughts here! It looks like everything is in order! Clearances-done, Involved in Conformation/Agility/Obedience- yes, and if you've spoken to them and things feel right, I think you've found your puppy.

We have several members from Florida who could weigh in and be more helpful!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

> *Think I found a good breeder, did I?*


Well, it depends upon what you're looking for in a Golden. 

If they have what you're looking for in a dog then they're certainly worth considering. 

Different homes have different wants for their dogs. Some are interested in Conformation, some are into Obedience, some Agility, some Field Trial or Hunt Test. Where your interests lie will have a lot to do with whether or not you feel this is an appropriate litter for your home.


----------



## Turfer (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for the replies so far. Swampcollie, we are looking for a family companion dog for us and our 10 yr old son. I am looking for a dog that is smart and can be active playing with my son outside and well mannered and laid back inside the home.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Paula is wonderful 
She bred her girl Dixie to my Fisher this summer and we got 5 of the most beautiful girls you've ever seen! I loved them, and she is great to work with.
Her dogs have laid back personalities, smart and sweet.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I love the pedigree of this litter, and would like a puppy from this breeding myself. I don't know the Gorca side as personally, but Joe Millionare pups generally have wonderful sweet-silly temperaments - at least the ones I've met( a good ten or twelve). I bet there is a good chance a show pup will come from this breeding- and for sure nice friendly companions. As Swampcollie pointed out, this is not where someone looking for a field/hunting dog would go first, lol. This looks so perfect- can't WAIT to see the pup. Girl or boy? Name?


----------



## Turfer (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks Ljilly28, I would prefer a male only because i like bigger dogs. We haven't been able to agree on a name so will have to wait and see.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I had a golden sired by a littermate of Bugsy. She was sweet, precious, adorable, got along with all sorts of people and dogs. People who didn't like dogs liked her. Dogs who didn't like dogs got along with her. Precious Alli-cat I still miss you! If you get a golden that is as sweet as my Alli-cat was, how fortunate you will be. Alli's sire was CH Toasty's Sting Like A Bee, brother to Bugsy, who is the mother of Buzz. Sweet thoughts to you Alli!


----------



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

Turfer, we have a Golden from Paula and she has the same dam as Helena. She is very calm and easy to live with in the house but will dog play with our field Golden for hours. We are very happy to have her as a part of our family.
I think Paula and Lakewood will be a great choice for you.
Jim


----------



## slkuta (Feb 14, 2009)

Best of luck! I hope your new puppy is what you are expecting. Sounds like a good breeder.


----------



## Turfer (Jan 27, 2010)

Thank you all for the replies. I placed a deposit on a puppy and now comes the waiting. The due date for the litter is Feb 23 so looking like mid to end of April I'm guessing for the big day. I guess i can kill some of that time looking for a good vet and buying puppy supplies. Anyone have a vet they can recommend in the Coral Springs area of South Florida?


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

I sent you a private message.


----------



## Turfer (Jan 27, 2010)

jenlaur, Thanks for the message. I tried to reply, but my post count isn't high enough yet for me to be able too.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

*Paula Veibl*

Hey Turfer,

I was sitting at the computer doing some research on some of the dogs at Westminister and so I started just searching up lakewood goldens in the forum and you post came up. Let me tell you...Paula Veibl is awesome!! I can not rave about her more. I live in biloxi, MS and I found her years ago and I was skeptical about buying so far away and she emailed me pages of info about her dogs and information! I was so comfortable with her. I also was not sure about her "PICKING" a puppy out for me! She did and it was the same one I fell in love with. My goldens name is "Lakewood's Gonna B A Rockstar." Her name is Remi....I love her to death!! Her parents are Katie (lakewood) and Charmer (Gemini). I have personally seen Helena and Buzz!!! Both beautiful dogs!!  Buzz is the grandpa of Remi. Paula only has two litters a year (maybe even one). She breeds for perfection...to even better her line! She knows what she is doing and has good contacts. Remi is at "school" now and has been for a while. She is working on getting her JH (junior hunter title) and I am going to get with a lady in Georgia for showing her. She is gorgeous (though I might be a little partial). She would make a great house dog all the time too, but I know she has so much more potential...the potential to do great things. I just wanted to tell you I think you picked an excellent breeder!! I love her to death. Please email with any questions!!! I would be happy to answer any about her! I still keep in touch with her! I am so excited for you.


----------



## Turfer (Jan 27, 2010)

Thank you so much kfayard, so far Paula has been very good keeping in touch with me about the progress of the pregnancy and I feel very comfortable with the choice I made with Lakewood. Your post made me very happy about my choice and now even more anxious (if that's possible) for my puppy to be born and ready to come home. Take care.


----------



## kdurrett (Nov 29, 2011)

I saw this question posted a little late but I was wondering how you are enjoying your puppy from Paula. I too have a lakewood puppy out of Buzz and Dixie. Paula picked the puppy for me and has helped and guided me thru Sadie's show career. She encouraged me the entire time, connected me with handlers and has even kept and taken Sadie to dog shows for me. Without her help, Sadie would not be a grand champion which is a title she earned two weekends ago. I hope your experience was as enjoyable as mine. Paula truly cares about her dogs and making the best golden retriever possible


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I absolutely love when good breeder get good feedback on the forum. Lakewood sounds wonderful.


----------

